# Waiting For Christmas ...Very cute



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I was sent this video. So cute.
I thought I would share.
Merry Christmas

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Got the same card today. I especially like that the dog took a cookie.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Cute, if that was a Vizsla in the greeting card it would have ate all the cookies, drank all the milk, tore the lights off the house, ran 200 laps around the yard, and then took santas gloves when he dropped the bone......


----------

